# Ryhope burn, Sunderland, April 2015



## Black (May 11, 2015)

The Ryhope burn runs from the A19 (west) to Ryhope (east),
length of about 2 miles.
Theres 4 culverts,
2 & 4 are brick arch while 1 is corrugated & 3 is flat concrete sections.

A19 culvert (sealed)


















Ryhope colliery railway culvert (redundant)


















A1018 culvert


















Londonderry railway culvert (live)

Londonderry railway culvert (live)


----------



## HughieD (May 11, 2015)

Some great culvert photography there!


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic stuff! Documented perfectly, love it!


----------



## jakee (May 12, 2015)

looks like something from a horror movie, really nice find.


----------



## KM Punk (May 12, 2015)

Nice stuff


----------

